# emerge hängt beim Kernelcheck

## schmidicom

Seit einiger Zeit habe ich ein extrem nerviges Problem und keine Idee woher das kommt oder wie man dem endlich ein ende bereiten könnte. Immer wieder hängt emerge beim Kernelcheck und macht dann einfach gar nichts mehr

Die letzten drei Meldungen in der Konsole sind dann:

```
 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux
```

Danach passiert einfach nichts mehr, emerge läuft und läuft und läuft ohne ersichtlichen Fortschritt.

Der Kernel liegt in /usr/src wie es unter Gentoo eben üblich ist.

Bis jetzt konnte ich durch abbrechen und nochmal starten das ganze dann doch noch weiterlaufen lassen aber inzwischen geht auch das nicht mehr.

Kann mir einer von euch weiterhelfen?

EDIT:

Ich bin jetzt mal dem Prozessbaum nachgegangen bis hin zu dem wo das Problem entsteht.

Der letzte Prozess war sh und dieser wurde als "zombie" betitelt und lies sich auch nicht mit kill abschießen. Aber dafür konnte ich den nächst höheren Prozess "make" killen und dann machte emerge weiter.Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Oct 02, 2013 8:14 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## toralf

Und da gibt es auch keine rekursiven links a'la ./linux -> . oder so ?

----------

## schmidicom

Daran dachte ich auch schon aber der Ordner ist sauber, keine rekursive Links oder der gleichen.

Es scheint fast so als ob emerge in dem Ordner wo sich die Kernelsourcen befinden make ausführt und das startet dann /bin/sh welches sich an irgendetwas aufhängt, nur wieso. Ich dachte immer emerge wurde sich nur für die Kernelkonfig interessieren.

----------

## toralf

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Daran dachte ich auch schon aber der Ordner ist sauber, keine rekursive Links oder der gleichen.
> 
> Es scheint fast so als ob emerge in dem Ordner wo sich die Kernelsourcen befinden make ausführt und das startet dann /bin/sh welches sich an irgendetwas aufhängt, nur wieso. Ich dachte immer emerge wurde sich nur für die Kernelkonfig interessieren.

 ah - und /bin/sh zeigt nicht etwa auf /bin/dash ?

----------

## schmidicom

Alles normal:

```
slap ~ # ls -l /bin/sh 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 28. Aug 14:46 /bin/sh -> bash
```

Aber ich könnte es ja mal mit der zsh versuchen, schlimmer kann es kaum noch werden oder.  :Wink: 

----------

## toralf

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Alles normal:
> 
> ```
> slap ~ # ls -l /bin/sh 
> 
> ...

 Jo, wobei ich nicht glaube, daß es besser wird ...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

zufällig portage 2.2.1 oder 2.2.0 ?

hab ein ähnliches Problem beim (versuchten) Installieren von ZFS bzw. spl, etc. gehabt (es findet Teile der Header/Sourcen nicht bzw. bricht ab),

dass es hängt bzw. loopt ist neu für mich

hatte das nicht weiter verfolgt, da ich eine frühere gesicherte Version vom Juni zurückgespielt hatte und es damit wieder ging (2.2.0_alpha179), 

damals war es wichtiger, dass das System wieder lauffähig war >> dem nachzugehen

das blöde ist, dass keine früheren alpha-Versionen im Baum zu installieren sind   :Confused: 

damit könnte man etwas einfacher nachverfolgen, ab wann das auftrat

----------

## schmidicom

Gestern machte ich ein Update auf sys-apps/portage-2.2.1 aber das Problem existierte schon vorher, hatte bis jetzt nur keinen Bock mich damit zu beschäftigen.

UPDATE:

Mit der ZSH (/bin/sh -> zsh) hat es dreimal hintereinander fehlerfrei funktioniert und mit der bash hat es sich zweimal aufgehängt.

Sehr seltsam das ganze...

EDIT 30.09.2013:

Wenn ich die bash mit dem USE-Flag "vanilla" bauen hängt sich die bash beim Kernelcheck auch nicht mehr auf.

EDIT 02.10.2013:

Die Freude darüber das der Fehler weg ist kam wohl etwas zu früh, es passiert immer noch aber dafür seltener. Dafür habe ich nun den ESET AntiVirus im Verdacht mal sehen ob ein paar Ausschlussfilter oder eine zeitweilige Deaktivierung helfen.

----------

